# Marlboro Red



## JohanKotze (24/5/20)

Hi I am new to the forum. I want to know where I can get a vabe liquid that will be close to Marlboro Red (the old classic)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (25/5/20)

Did you know it is now a criminal offence to solicit vaping liquid online? Please report yourself to the nearest police station and show them this post.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/5/20)

https://alltheflavors.com/recipes/140770#marlboro_menthol_v3_by_darrinmcdougald

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/20)

JohanKotze said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. I want to know where I can get a vabe liquid that will be close to Marlboro Red (the old classic)



hi, I doubt this profile will be something one can get straight off the shelf, you will need to go the DIY route

and right now, things are not looking good for vapers in terms of supplies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (25/5/20)

JohanKotze said:


> Hi I am new to the forum. I want to know where I can get a vabe liquid that will be close to Marlboro Red (the old classic)


Just like ciggies you cant buy vape liquid now. 
For when you can buy again you will struggle, most tobacco liquids are sweet, menthol, cigar like etc. I have seen some straight cigarette taste flavours but they not very popular and you wont get a specific like Marlboro red.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## JohanKotze (25/5/20)

Thanks for the replies. Yes and I have to wait again.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

